
Upload small file to a large number of emails using star operator - wisenetcat
Hi all,<p>I was reading RFCs and am now wondering how to use the &#x27;<i>&#x27; wildcard char to send emails to all the users mailboxes of a given server with the IP
I use IPs instead of domain names for efficiency and the domain name gets translated to IP anyways using DSN and the IP approche lets me
get exhaustive list of IPs. Or coarse there are reserved&#x2F;excluded IPs such as 127.0.0.1 (loopback).
For example mail </i>@1.0.0.1 &lt; email.txt  =&gt; sends email.txt to all users of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudflare.com&#x2F;<p>this approche has several advantages, first its exhaustive. don&#x27;t need to input all domain names, second you don&#x27;t get &quot;mail undelivered&quot;
email messages bouncing back to mailbox for non existing users. third for stealth (using Tor or coarse) make you email untracable.
The only thing the receiving end user sees is &quot;<i>@</i>&quot; in &quot;From:&quot;<p>I have tried different approches for *@1.0.0.1 but the command fails even when using mutt, pine, etc<p>any ideas ?<p>thank&#x27;s
======
slater
That looks like it'd be ripe for abuse by spammers, and probably switched off
by default at most if not all mail servers.

